# British Hairdresser



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anyone have Siobhan Grant's Dubai mobile number as my wife has lost it!!

Could they leave it on here and I wil pass it on to her. 

Alternatively if Siobhan sees this message could she email 

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

markgr7 said:


> Does anyone have Siobhan Grant's Dubai mobile number as my wife has lost it!!
> 
> Could they leave it on here and I wil pass it on to her.
> 
> ...




Phone numbers cannot be left on the post.. of course they may PM you with it,


----------

